# DuneDain Inn



## Gúthwinë (Jul 18, 2005)

*Yawns* another day, another restock of The shire brandy. Sartin, the bartender, had been the laughing stock of the Best Inn awards. " DRINKS ON THE HOUSE!" No one really hears do they. He chugged a Brandy and sat down. The main reason the Inn was still open was that once in a while a certain man buys all the Brandy out.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

((ooc) Except for the slight cringe at the way you use that name, this might be half way interesting.)

*The graceful figure walked across the room to the bar. Finding an empty chair, she orders a drink and something to eat, setting a few coins on the smooth wooden surface. The woman (this was only known from her voice) was dressed in a long, dark cape, the hood hiding her face. Glancing around at the emptiness of the room and lack of anything that would bring anyone in, she sighed.* 

"Maybe I have found silence at last. Though that can be cured swiftly if it must. What would you say, stranger?" 

*It seemed that she had not looked at the man resting in a corner bench, but her voice was directed at none other.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 8, 2005)

(Coincedence, about Satin...)



Sartin wondered why as a Dunedain Ranger,he got this lousy job. He jumped when the stranger came in, he brought her the drink and food and sat back down. " I doubt any more will come, but you can stay as long as you want. I'm still waiting for the replacement bartender from Rohan, but he hasn't come yet."

He then got his broom and started to scrub the dusty floor. "By the way, my name is Sartin...Whats yours?"

He continued to sweep and then leaned over on the floor. "Hmm, my lucky day...Someone left a gold coin here."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 8, 2005)

(that's better... I could just see Aragorn (the first name you had) tending a bar!   )

*She sipped at the drink and looked around the silent room.* "Sartin you say... You may call me Duath." *The hood moved slightly as she tilted her head, revealing a glimpse of a lightly tanned face and dark hair.* "I hope you will not mind my asking, but do you know of any other travelers through here as of late?" *Blue eyes glittered momentarily as she went back to her drink.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

*He strolls in humming a tune*
"I'll ave an ale my good man!" He intones to the bartender as he stops at the counter. "For today is indeed a grand day." He takes his left hand and curls his cloak behind him. He leans onto the counter on his right forearm and looks around the place. He smiles seeing the woman and straightens. "And how may you be this day of Kings madam?" He gestures. "Since it be but you and I, and our ever diligent innkeep here, shall we have a drink?"He gestures to her glass with a smile.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

*The hood had fallen from it's place a short time before and her face was now clearly visible. Long brown hair framed the lightly tanned face, glittering blue eyes and soft smile of a young woman. Though something about her seemed to make one think that there was more to her then what was shown. Her smile only grew as the man walked in. At least some were in a good mood and she had just cough it.* "Indeed, good sir. It would be welcome. *She paused a moment, mischief mixing lightly with her voice.* May I ask what has you smiling so? Or would you prefer not telling one such as I?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He settled his deep blue eyes upon her just then and intoned, "Ah, a beauty no less," then nodded in approval. "Well, if you must know, I have recently opened up my shop and had my first big sell!" With his right hand he pushed back his long blonde loches, raised his glass and announced is favorite toast, "To success, fortune, and women with really big...to success and fortune," before taking a large swallow of his ale coyishly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

"You had best mean eyes, stranger." *The twang of her whispered voice and the slight narrowing of her eyes acted to finnish the warning. Raising her glass momentarily, she took a sip of the cool wine.* "It is good to hear that for some, things still go well." *she paused in thought* "May I ask your name, sir?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He nodded to her words, mostly to assure her that he had heard what she said. "My name is Sullan. Sullan Mar' Dunai, and I am at your service mylady." He bowed regally and in such a way that it was difficult to guess if he did out of respect or jest. "And, what may your name be miss?" He said as he smoothly stiffened his mustache with his right hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

"That is quite the name my good sir. Call me Duath, if you wish." *Her head tilted slightly in both respect and amusement.* "You have said you have a shop and that thing are going well. You are not a traveler then? I had hopped to find news of how the roads have been as of late." *She was looking down at her drink now, seeming to be lost in though. One arm resting on the bar, her hand around the glass of wine.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He looked at her quizically. "Then you are in luck Duath for I have travelers in and out of my shop throughout the day. Though my wares can not be afforded by most, old things always did draw a good crowd," he told her. "Where is it that you have come, or where is it that you must go, if I may ask?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

"I have come from Imladris. Where I go depends on many things now." *Standing up and looking him over she decided he would be as good as any.* "My missions are many, I should not speak of them though, not now. Will you join me?" *She was pointing at a table placed towards the back of the room. A hint of the smile still showed.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He nodded to her and smiled, yet he now felt uneasy about this elf. He flipped the bartender 2 coins and gave him a wink as he picked up his mug and followed her back. He stopped and let her sit first, then sat himself and set down his mug. He held a troubled look on his face as if thinking hard, "Come to think of it, I do not remember you, have you been here long?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

*She swirled the clear liquid around, letting time slip by while watching Sullan over the top of her glass. The sparkle in her eyes almost matching that of the wine. Silently brushing back a dark strand of hair, she let herself relax a little for the first time in the last few days.* "Why do you ask?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He smiled brightly and replied, "Because I have a keen eye for the beautiful and the exquisite and you mylady I would have noticed." He lifted and tilted his mug in homage to her then took a drink. He licked the froth from his mustache and set his mug back down. He then leaned back in his chair and relaxed a bit. "I know much of what goes on here, but you..." He squinted his eyes at her. "are hiding something."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

"Is that not to be expected of one such as I?" *She almost laughed, the smile again brightening her face.* "I only hide that which must be kept safe." *A quizzical look crossed her face.* "What is this shop you speak of? You seem to have a lot that has yet to be said. Will not you tell me?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 15, 2005)

He nodded and almost laughed himself. "Aye it is down the road a pace..Sullan's Sundries. My items are not plentiful but they are rare and very old, most have a complete history to them. Perhaps I could give you the tour?" He said opened his eyes wide as if surprised.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

*We could almost turn this into a whole little town!*

"You would not have anything from elven makers would you?" *A look of genuine interest mixing with the smile.* "I can not say it dose not interest me, but I do not have much I could pay with." *She pulled a little bag from her cape. Placing it lightly on the table, it fell open to show only a few silver pieces and a small, gold, leaf shaped charm. Seeing it, she swiftly placed a hand over the trinket and started to pull it back to herself.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

He raised an eyebrow with great interest, but did not slide his eyes away from hers to view the pouch. "As a matter of fact I happen to have a few select items of elven origin. Two of which are my most prized finds." He lifted up his mug and took a quick drink then set it back down loudly. His tone softened, "However, in trade, gold is just one medium in which to do business Duath. But, you asked me to sit here not for...idle pleasentries I believe. What else can I do for you?" He gestured to her with his hand.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

*Carefuly holding the little charm out of view, her mind worked over many things. If it was true that he had what he said, then perhaps he really could help... What was there she could tell? Trust might be foolish but also the only way to find what she needed... Slowly raising her her palm, she let the light catch on the charm. A little green stone was set into the fine, leaf shaped gold piece, tiny vines ran along the surface and curled into a loop through which a small cord could have been strung.* "Have you seen anything like this before?" *She let him look at the trinket but curled her fingers back around it after a short time. Carefully placing it back in with the coins, she hid the little bag in the folds of the dark cape while watching his face.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

He leaned forward and set his feet flat onto the floor. With his left hand palm down on the table, he held out his right hand for her to set the charm within it. "If I may?" He said calmly. He looked at it for some time. he flipped it over then back again and lightly rubbed the green stone set in its center. He lifted his left hand and tapped the stone with an outstretched finger. His expression one of deep thought, "You know, I have seen a stone such as this." He rubbed his chin. "They come out of Imladris, or at least, the elf I knew that sold it to me was from there. I had it set into the pommel of an elven made dagger. I call that one, The Cats Claw. It is apart of my collection." He cupped it in his hand and turned his hand and gestured for her to receive it. As she held her hand beneath his, he set the amulet softly into her palm then leaned back again in his chair nonchelantly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

*Listening carefully as he spoke, she could tell there was no lie in his voice. A flicker of hopeful interest passed through her thoughts, perhaps...* "Would you be able to show me this piece? If you are correct in that it came from where you say... *She stopped in thought.* "But I must know, was the stone part of anything else, or perhaps you might know who sold it to you?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

He tapped his lip in thought as he listened. "Well, now that you mention it, it was my impression that it was part of a ring, though all that I saw was a bit of a charred setting around it." He smiled dryly. "However, names are another matter altogether. I could not give you the gentlemans name. He specifically requested to retain his...anonymity."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

*Not surprised of this news she nodded her head slightly. Could it truly be like this!? Might this be where it was brought, this man had it in his shop? She locked her eyed on his, a strong, unwavering gaze.* "Please show me. I need to be sure of something and must see it with my own eyes."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

His face showed real surprise. "What...now? Could it perhaps wait until I re-open tomarrow? The night grows late does it not and I have naught for a bite of food this day." He looked at her glumly.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

"Perhaps you are right. I had lost track of the time... But it can't wait too long." *She looked slightly disappointed at this but it passed quickly, leaving an almost blank look but for the sparkle in her eyes.* "What shall we have then? It has been a while since I last had a good meal." *Her gaze drifted over the room, not really looking at anything but taking in the lay of the small place. Finally she looked back at the empty glass in her hand.* "And perhaps another drink would be good."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

Sullan spirits rose at the thought of a hot meal and he lifted his hand and waved at the sleepy innkeeper. "A bottle of wine my good man, and some beef perhaps!" After his announcement, he settled back to Duath. he lifted his mug to his mouth and said, "Now miss, could I at least trouble you for your...real name?" before he took another drink and set it back down again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

*What was this now!? Her face darkened for hardly a moment before a small smile curled her lips.* "My 'real name'? Do you not trust that the one I gave you is my name? Do you even know what I am?' *The glittering blue eyes laughed though she waited in silence.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

He smiled dryly at her. "Come now miss, Duath was a good choice, but just off the mark." I know what you are, but, it is the _who_ that I am interested to know, and as you can see, we are quite alone here." He made a broad gesture with his hands. "I am a man who has nothing to hide. Can we not brings ourselves to such a level?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

*Her eyes narrowed as she listened. Something was different about this man. He cough on almost to quickly. Looking around, indeed the room was empty but for the two of them. The bar-man had gone to get their order and no other guests had come. She thought in silence, his eyes never leaving her for more then a moment. Finally she spoke.* "I will tell you my name, but only if you will give me reason to. As I have said, I only hide that which must be kept safe and I think you might be the only one I have yet meet that seems to know anything about this little stone. And if I may, you also are the one that will be paying for our dinner, sir." *The smile was back, yet no more then the little curve to her lips that had faded earlier.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 16, 2005)

She noticed a droplets of sweat appear just above his brow just then, and she could smell his fear though he did not allude to it outwardly. "Dinner then..ofcourse. It is not my intent to provoke you miss, its just that." He paused and leaned forward slightly. "Well, only shifters carry such stones. It was long thought that they had all died long ago." He said in a hushed tone.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 16, 2005)

"'Shifters'? what do you mean by that?" *Her voice was calm as she watched him. A thought coming to her mind that she hopped might be proven wrong by his next words. Had the stories come so far, or was this something else entirely..? No matter, she needed him to trust her, even in the smallest way. A smile softened her face as a strand of dark hair slipped across her cheek.* "I am sorry. I have not spent much time in this land and have never heard many of the tales that you may know."


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 16, 2005)

In the growing dark, a figure moved silently across the plain. Not much could be seen of the being, save that it was cloaked, tall, and slender, and also moved with great ease and a quick step. The land was familiar for she had traveled it before. Though, not in recent years. There was very little change though. The town would be in view once she crested the large hill before her. Though she would not reach it this night. There was a small plateau, just below and on the opposite side of the hill, that was strewn about with boulders. "This is a good place to make camp." She had fortunately collected enough wood for a fire at her last camp site and she soon had a merry blaze going. She ate some dried fruit and bread, then sat staring into the fire for some time, then looked off into the distance and saw faint lights from the town. She finally spread out her bedroll and drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 17, 2005)

His fear subsided at the hint of her interest. "Do you not know the tale?" He said as the Innkeeper set a large round platter down in front of them at the center of their table. He looked at it hungrily. He took one of the plates on the platter and set it in front of him. He grabbed a large fork and knife that was stuck into the small roast and he cut several slices. He held 2 between the utensils and gestured toward her. He looked up at her with a smile seemingly forgetful of what he had just asked her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 17, 2005)

*Picking up a plate, she took some of the meat before looking back up.* "Thank you. No, I think I would remember a tale if ever I had heard it. Will you tell it to me over our fine meal?" *She waved her hand at the hot rost and the loaf of fresh bread that had come with it. Deciding to have a good evening, she leaned back and enjoyed the first juicy bite.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 17, 2005)

Between bites he began. "Well, it is unknown where these shifters originally came from however, it was pity and love perhaps that stayed their extinction. For many years, these shifters were hunted like animals in the wild. Men held high prices for their heads and even more if they were captured. It was when an elf maiden was captured by a shifter that really changed their fate." He paused and took a large bite of meat and bread. Sullan lifted his mug and took a large swallow then set it back down. He fingered some bread and continued. "For many months this shifter held her captive as he traveled the land and told his story. It is said that it was so sad that this maiden began to feel sorrow for his people and became enamored with him. Ofcourse, this point is in refute at present. Many think that he ravaged her and had her bear him children. In any case, that was where the story ends and where the stone I have begins. You see, I believe the stone I possess to be this creatures stone." He smiled and took a large bite of beef.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 17, 2005)

"And do you believe this tale to be true? You make it sound as thought these 'shifters' were more beast then man, were they not just wanderers? *A small pice of bread soaked up some of the juice on her plate, her eyes fixed on it. Her face showed no hint of any emotion nor did she try to keep his gaze. Perhaps she could tell him more of this tale after all... though not how he may think.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 17, 2005)

He looked at her strangely and his eyes took on a quizical glow. "Well, it was said that before the cross breeding, many of these shifters walked on two feet and four feet. However, the half elf shifters look like elves or men but would transform into beasts...panthers or some other large feline I believe.It is all real sketchy and most of it was second or third hand, but quite interesting wouldn't you agree?" His expression changed to smugness. "However, there is the matter of your real name. What harm could befall you by entrusting it to me? I see so many people and learn their names, what is one more...really?" He smiled at her.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 17, 2005)

Sartin had beed sleeping on a table for the time being. He hadn't known what was going on, he then jolted awake by a sudden lurch of his stomach."Oh food. Anyone here want something to eat,drink,or anything at all?" He quietly sat for an answer, ready to go and get the things they need. But when he saw they had food, he shrugged and turned to Sullan. "Could you wtch the bar while I'm in the back?"


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 17, 2005)

The wanderer suddenly bolted upright. She yelled out: "No!! You cannot do this!" Then she realized that she was alone. The vision of the man had disappeared. Glancing at the fire, the woman saw that it had almost gone out. All that could be seen of it now, were the hot coals and a faint flicker now and then. She got up and dropped a few more logs on and they quickly blazed up once again. She sat again for some time gazing into the flames. It was a cold night and she pulled her cloak tighter and moved in closer to the fire. This was not the first time that she had had that dream. The man was doing something terrible but she could never see what it was. The man's face was not very clear either. She shook her head and mumbled to herself. "It was just a dream. Why are you so worried about a dream?" The answer came quickly, _Because mine often come true._ She shook her head as if to clear her mind. Dropping the last of the wood on the fire, she lay down and went back to sleep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 18, 2005)

*Her face lifted slightly, her calm eyes searching his.* "I have heard of such beings. They were known to me as the Meoigwaith. They were a people of the woods and roads. Wanderers, hunters and, as you can imagine, friends of the elves for their similarities. They were no more monsters or beasts then the woman speaking with you." *Her eyes showed a slight glitter but no hint of what it meant. After looking around, she knew that no others were there to hear them. Her eyes went back to his in a moment of silence, then, barely nodding, she decided to tell a little.* "The name I gave you is that of my brother. I am known to my mothers people as Olheri, though I have not used that name for nearly a year now. Not while traveling."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 18, 2005)

What he heard did not sink in completely, however he felt as if he had heard something significant. It was all right there on the edge of his mind. It dangled precariously between comprehension and suspicion but only one question came to him. With confusion on his face he asked, "and who is your mothers people?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 18, 2005)

*She smiled a little at his look of confusion.* "Can you not tell? My mother was an elf, where she was born I do not know but she raised us in Rivendell so I think of them as her people." *She looked down at her glass, still empty. She pushed it towards him and waited for him to see it.* "But you have asked enough for now. I should like to ask where you are from. You seem to know the stories of this place, has this always been your home?" *She had leaned forward slightly, laying her arms on the table, her hands placed one on top of the other in front of her.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 18, 2005)

He had become fascinated with what he presumed to be true. At a slight annoyance he lifted the wine bottle, filled her glass, then set it back down again quickly. "Myself? Well, I have been here for quite a while to be sure but it was not always so." He smiled as if he enjoyed to speak of himself. "I grew up in Minus Ithil and spent a great deal of time with my nose in books. I learned much from their libraries, for I was no soldier. My father was a successful merchant there and often I would mind the shop. He requested that I travel the country a little and would always tell me that not all things can be learned in books. Relunctantly I left and traveled the land. I stayed in Rivendell for quite some time and learned their languages. I Traveled all through Gondor and Rohan. I met an interesting fellow that called himself worm-tongue in Edoras. He sent me to see his master..a wizard by trade. His name was Saruman. I stayed with him many weeks and he made available much of his library which was quite extensive. He showed me...many things." His brow contorted if only but a moment. "and sent me about this way and I have been here ever since."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 18, 2005)

*She thought it was interesting that he could know some of the elven tongue, but her interest in that vanished as he continued. Worm-tounge? Saruman? She had heard some things about them, but he had talked to them!?* "Was that all you did there, Saruman simply let you have your way with his books..? I find that hard to believe. I have heard few good things about such men, though I have never had the pleasure to meet this wizard." *Her voice was almost cold as the last words were spoken. Reaching for her glass, she took a slow drink before setting it back down. Her eyes were beginning to look dull, though this could have been from many things. Shaking herself slightly, she pushed the glass away and picked up a small piece of bread, her hunger not what it had been.* "But you say you have been to Rivendell. When was this? I do not think I have ever known many men to wander in and out of that land. Though there were times I was not there..."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 18, 2005)

He chuckled lightly. "Oh, for a time, I was their uninvited guest to be sure. I was allowed ot move about but not to leave. I explained who I was and why I had come. I shared with them many stories and bits of lore that I had found along the way. As well as selections from some of the books I have read. I think they found me rather...interesting. At any rate, my status changed and I was no longer a prisoner there and so I was allowed to leave. My stay in Saruman's tower was not exactly what I had expected either. You see, I had to...make a few oaths to him. But, I considered it a fair trade for the knowledge that he had stored there in that black tower of his." He looked at her with darker eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 18, 2005)

"Oaths?" *Her eyes locked on his, a slight shiver running down her spine as she though what he might mean. His eyes worried her now, a darkness had grown there that made her want to look away, but she could not pull her gaze from his. She tried to keep her face calm, yet a little of her fear showed in her eyes.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 19, 2005)

Sartin nods at the newcomer and rushes to get their order, he comes back sometime later with her tankard and steak. He then sat down to listen in again to the conversation. "Ehem, pardon me for butting in but...What oaths are you talking about Sullan?" He shrugged and listened. Sartin then heard a loud clank and he started mumbling curses. A small Jack Russiell came bounding in the room and jumped onto Duath's lap and fell asleep. "Sorry for the dog but you can't really move him when he is asleep.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 19, 2005)

He gives a sidelong glance to the door, then settles his eyes back to her. "Well, sometimes knowledge has a price, one I was willing to pay. It was no easy thing, do not get me wrong, however, there is much at stake here and now. Soon, darkness will rain down upon us all and make victims of those who get in its way. I do not intend to be among them. Surely you can understand the need for self preservation can you not?" He turned to the Innkeeper, and gestured. "Sartin, be a good man and take this tray for us would you please? It appears my company has suddenly lost their appetite." He smiled at her, stood, and buttoned his coat. "Tomarrow then, my shop?" He nodded not waiting for her to respond. "Very good, I shall see you there." He moved past the bar and nodded to the woman sitting there. "Evening." He said courteously as he exited the Inn.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 19, 2005)

*She sat in silence for a little. Her mind was slowing and thoughts kept coming and going in a confusing blur. What did he mean about not being in the way..? She felt cold as his words began to sink in. Looking around, she caught sight of the Innkeeper taking the tray from the table.* "Do you have a small room?" *He nodded, walking with him to the bar she traded some coins for a key. The room was nothing much but as she quickly found the bed in the dark, she curled up under the covers and soon drifted off to sleep.*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 23, 2005)

Sartin nods. "They are only a few coins. But need about a few silver coins for the master bedroom." He starts to wipe off the tables while Shuak the dog licked at the extras. " Well, do you need anything else?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 24, 2005)

The sun spilled through the door as Olheri walked in. "I trust that my room has not been touched?" She glanced at Sartin, who nodded with a smile. 'No, it still is yours. Though you'd better get your things out before lunch, unless you want to stay longer...' It was almost a question and she let it stay unanswered for now. "Thank you, sir." Walking back to the room, she collected her bag and a few loose items from her rush that morning. 

When finished, she made her way back to one of the tables and ordered a small meal and a cup of water. She would have a little time to think now...


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

She opened her eyes to see a tinge of pink in the eastern horizon. Standing up she streched, then bent over to pull some bread from her shoulder pack. The traveler rolled up her bedroll and prepared to move on as she munched on the bread. It wasn't long before she slung her pack over her shoulder and was ready to move on, but she stood still for a little while and watched as the sun slowly made its way over the rim of a distant hill. She then turned and set her face toward the distant town. The traveler paced herself, knowing that it would be several hours before she reached it. "No need to rush. I should be there at the dinner hour. Just in time for the evening meal at the crowded inns." she said dryly.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

Daranavo thought that the beds at the other Inn were much nicer then here. His back ached mildly and sometime during the night he set to sleep upon the floor. He was famished and the hour had grown late. He dressed in a white long sleeved shirt that had furls on the cuffs and was a "v" neck that had draw strings to cinch it to his neck. However, he hated that feeling and left it open exposing part of his chest. He wore dark brown leather pants, boots and belt and had a rectangular silver buckle. On his right hip hung a scabbard and contained within it was his ornate rapier. Its lavishly decorated hilt and pommel set high atop it. The Inn was filling up fast and he decided to grab a table before he would be forced to settle for a seat at the bar which he detested. He sat down at his favorite table, one that sat the furthest from the bar as possible. He ordered an ale, put his feet up on an adjacent chair and tried to relax.

He felt for sure that he was being folllowed. The man he met at the Grey Hill Inn all but confirmed his suspicions. Perhaps later he will go have a smoke and check in on Gaidon.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 25, 2005)

Olheri watched as people filled the room. Some stumbling slightly and others just taking their time getting wherever it was they were going. The food had not been brought out and it looked as though it might by a while yet. It was as she looked across at the door to the back rooms that she saw him. Her gaze had caught sight of the white shirt, pulling on her curiosity, but it was his face that held her. He had found a table only one or two down from hers. The little curl showed on her lips. How could she get his attention? 

Waiting quietly, she had seen something that would easily work to her advantage. Two men had just walked past where she sat, the jingle of coins coming from the closest one's pocket. Pulling the hood of her cape up to hide her face but letting the length of her dark hair show, she reached out and pulled on the man's jacket pocket. 

It was perfect. He had spun around, face scowling as he grabbed her thin wrist. 'A pickpocket is it!? We'll be seeing about that!' He was not all that strong but it was enough to pull Olheri to her feet, one hand clinging desperately to the captured arm, her eyes sparkled (he thought it from tears) and her voice sounded frightened and pitiful. "Please! I am sorry sir. Meant no harm, honestly! please sir. Let me go..." Whimpering and trying to pull away from his grasp, she could tell that this had drawn the attention of everyone. The man released her suddenly, letting her land in a sobbing heap on the hard floor. It was a good thing her face was now well hidden under the hood, for a smile had flashed across her face at the thought that she truly was getting better at this little game.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 25, 2005)

The man standing above her was about to grab her up when another hand came into view and stayed him. He looked up into Daranavo's eyes with outrage. Daranavo said in a cool tone, "Now thats no way to be treating a lady now is it?" The man broke his grasp away and replied angrily, "I caught her after me purse and tis no business of yours." His friend added, "Yeah now bugger off." Daranavo looked down at the mans side and eyed his purse. "Your purse looks quite intact, perhaps you were mistaken and the lass...The man cut him off. "She's a thievin whore an I aims to learn her." His friend chuckled. "Yeah." Daranavo felt his agitation growing. He turned his body and faced the hall with hands on hips and exposed his rapier to them. The two men glanced at it as he spoke. "Well, I think the two of you need a lesson in manners, shall we step outside?" He turned to face them again and paused. His glaring eyes and his words had seemingly took the wind out of the two men. The first said, "Bah," he looked at his friend, "she ain't worth the time anyways, less go eh." Hearing that Daranavo relaxed and watched them leave. he looked down at the woman sobbing upon the floor and he knelt down to her. Talk had resumed in the Inn and people struck back up their conversations. He gently touched her chin and tilted it up. "It's ok, your safe now miss." He smiled reassuringly at her and held his hand out to help her to her feet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 25, 2005)

Tears glistened on her cheeks, her hair making a dark web on the damp skin. Her eyes had been closed when he caught her chin but blinked open as he tilted her face up. She was thankful that it had worked, but now she felt foolish as he looked at her, her eyes not meeting his face. Slowly one hand reached up, shyly excepting his help. "Thank you, my lord." Her voice just above a whisper and her gaze fixed on the floor as she stood in front of him. She wanted to shiver, there was something about him...but she could not think what. What a fool you are Olheri! Now what will you do!? Her mind raced, a slight rosy blush coloring the tops of her cheeks.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 25, 2005)

Daranavo did not know what to make of her expressions however he felt that she was from harm at the moment and he relaxed. He heard another woman's voice and reluctantly let go of her hand and turned around to greet this other woman who approached them. 

He bowed to the woman who called herself Elise and said, "Well met miss Morelen, I am Daranavo Savoy." He held out his hand to her and when she took his he leaned over and kissed her knuckle lightly. "A pleasure," he said as he released her hand and straightened. Politely as possible he added, "I do believe you are mistaken about this woman. It is not proper to say such things unless you know them to be true." He turned back to the other woman and asked, "Are you hurt miss?" He looked her over for obvious signs.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 25, 2005)

Olheri had merely nodded at the woman but her eyes flashed at the playful threat. Her attention, however, went back to the man as he spoke. What!? Was this the same man? She didn't know what to do, only shaking her head slightly at his question. "No. I am all right..." She rubbed her wrist absentmindedly. "Thank you, sir...for helping. I am not a thief. I..." Without thinking, her eyes met his and her words vanished.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 26, 2005)

"Perhaps we should all just have a seat and enjoy the evening?" He looked back at her as she defended herself and looked at him. Their eyes locked onto each other and he was shocked at how quickly such a small thing could spin out of control here. Perhaps this Inn has been plagued by thieves of late, he was not sure. He was sure however that this woman did not seem the thieving sort and he was not the type to assume the worst of a person whom he did not know himself. As he looked into her eyes he said with a slight smile, "Do nay worry miss, this has all been a great misunderstanding. I am Daranavo, may I ask your name?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

She blinked at his question. "I am Olheri, sir..." His voice again banishing a thought that tried to remind her of her mission. "I am truly sorry for acting like that, it was foolish..." Her head sank, she wanted to vanish but knew that it would do her no good.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 26, 2005)

He stepped back looked at each woman in turn and asked, "Well, if the two of you have no other plans, perhaps you would not mind joining me for dinner?" He gestured over to his table and waited patiently for their answers.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

(sorry B, we sorta had other plans, but it's alright if you want to play  )

Olheri's blue eyes sparkled at the invitation. "I would be pleased to join you, sir." The blush returned as she heard her own words and she bit her tongue knowing she could have done better. Why had she not just walked over instead of causing this mess?! Too late now though, a shy, polite smile touched her face.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 26, 2005)

(Thanks Black)

He nodded at Elise as she took her leave from them. He moved to the chair that was opposite from where he had sat and pulled it out for her. When she sat down he slid the chair in a small amount. He smiled as he came around and sat down in his chair. He lifted his hand and gestured to the waitress and she nodded as she caught the movement. His posture was not so relaxed now as he now had company. "Thank you Olheri for joining me. I find that good company always makes a meal taste that much better. What would you like to drink Olheri?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 26, 2005)

(thank you Black, hope you don't mind.  )

She had watched Elise walk away and honestly smiled as Daranavo offered her a chair. He sat across from her now, calling over one of the few waitresses. "I hope I can be good company then." She had to think a moment before answering his last question, not really knowing what she wanted. "Just an ale please." A shy curl stayed in the corner of her mouth, her eyes still shining slightly from the tears though her face was dry. The only thing that she could think to do was try to relax and hope that he would be the one to start a conversation. Where to go from here was something she had not had time to think about.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 28, 2005)

He chuckled at first. "Well, that was some show. Very dangerous way to make a coin, especially here. We have the same guards as at the Grey Hill, and you know what happened there not too long back." He shook his head and held up his mug of ale with a smile. "To the warmth of a good Inn."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 28, 2005)

She lifted her cup slightly to his toast, a thought finally coming to mind. Her face had calmed though it was still slightly pink, the little smile growing slightly as blue eyes drifted from her cup to Savoy. "Actually I have not heard much of this Gray Hill. I have only been in town for a short time."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 29, 2005)

He took a large drought of his ale and set his mug down. He looked across the table to her and allowed himself a piercing look into her eyes. "Well, where did you come from? I have always found it odd for a woman to travel alone, are you with others here?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 29, 2005)

A sad look came to her eyes as he asked her this. She almost wanted to tell him what she could but she had been enough of a fool already, she could not yet trust this man. Not if what she had heard held any truth, but yet... "No, my path is my own. Imladris is where I have come from..." Her hand played with the cup in front of her, her eyes not trying to hide anything.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 29, 2005)

He smiled, "Well, ofcourse it had to be Imladris. So Olheri, soon it will be dinnertime, what is your palette in the mood for this eve?" He rubbed his hands together in anticipaiton and smirked. "For your company, why not, my treat."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 29, 2005)

The smiles came back, she liked the sound of his voice and dinner would be good. "Perhaps some bread and meat would do me some good. Thank you for the offer, I hope I can keep my part of the bargain." Light danced in her eyes and she tried not to look at his face. Why had he not been surprised to hear where she was from? Had this man also seen her people or been to their land?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 29, 2005)

He grinned knowing that she seemed to enjoy half answering his questions. "So, are you married, betrothed, is someone waiting for you back home? I myself am not. A man of duty you know."Though he smiled, behind his eyes held a sorrow that he could hardly bare when he thought of his home."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 29, 2005)

Her eyes dulled slightly, thoughts rushing into only a few words. "As I said, my road is my own..." Lifting the cup to her lips, the drink acted as an excuse to hide her eyes from him. She managed to keep the quiet smile and, setting the cup down, she asked a question of her own. "You speak of duty, may I ask what that is for you?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 29, 2005)

The question gave him pause. He lowered his gaze to his mug and said, "Well, I..I used to be a soldier, no longer though. I served honorably longer then a man could wish for. I just...I felt that it was just time for me to see the land as a man." He smiled and finally looked back at her. "So you see the road called to me as well. I must say that out of the very few elves that I have met, you are unique." He gave her a wink and took another large gulp of ale."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 29, 2005)

Olheri had watched his face as he spoke, not sure how to react when he winked at her. If only he knew... She smiled to herself and took another refreshing drink. "How many elves _have_ you meet?" Her voice held a slight laugh, she was still being cautious but starting to enjoy her time.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 30, 2005)

A slight figure was seen making its way through the town. She kept her hood low and her cloak wrapped closely around her so that she could not be seen clearly. Moving into the now crowded inn, the person dropped some coins onto the bar. Enough for a meal and a drink. "Bring me what food is close at hand and some wine." She was now very hungry, for she had not eaten since very early in the morning. Beef and bread were brought to her. She began to eat as she observed the people around her without seeming to.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 30, 2005)

He raised his eye brows at the question and glanced at the bar due to the movement before settling back his gaze upon her. He did not wish to elaborate much, "Oh, here and there. I never got names or anything but listening to their conversations." He giggled. "I know it is very rude but I couldn't help myself. I learned where they had come from but little else. And here you are. I can not help but think that you want something from me or wish to ask me something perhaps? Why else would you be here if it were not for something...important?" He looked at her questioningly and unsure of his logic.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 30, 2005)

"How could I have been looking for your help or anything if I have only just meet you?" Her face had an odd look to it, her eyes not wanting to be caught by his. "Though..." She paused, trying to get this right. "I ask this of anyone who might know... Have you crossed paths with or heard of a young elven man? He would be no older and not much unlike me in looks..." Her eyes had drifted across to the bar, pausing only briefly on the cloaked stranger before falling to the cup held between her graceful hands.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 30, 2005)

He smoothed his mustache as he listened. When she finished he leaned forward and spoke in a softer tone. "I knew there was _something_ that you wished to ask me." He smiled as he thought that he was correct in his assumption. "Is this elf, a relative of yours? Did he have any other distiguishing marks or items that would set him apart from other elves? Though most elves have looked similar to me, I might know them adifferent from their dress."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 30, 2005)

"It has been almost a year since I have seen my brother..." Shaking her head slightly, he voice was calm but kept low. "He always preferred darker cloth, a thick cloak was his favorite." One hand played with the handle of her mug, she couldn't bring herself to mention the one thing he always had kept with him. Unless he had wished it, no one could have seen it and she knew he did not have it now...


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 30, 2005)

He leaned back and relaxed a bit in his chair. He thought a few moments as he rubbed his chin. "This elf sounds familiar but ofcourse as I have said, many wear cloaks and look alike. I believe It was when I left the Gray Hill." He looked to see her reaction with a concerned look. "This elf wasn't...well, he wasn't exactly in a good state." He stopped and took a long drink of ale.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 30, 2005)

Her hands tightened around the cup, a hopeful and yet worried look shining in her eyes. "Did you catch his name? Or did he seem to...act...different, then other elves you have seen?" He voice was steady but only from practice. She searched Daranovo's eyes, looking for anything that might help. This could have been anyone... He might be wrong... Her mind raced, her heart wanting her to ask things she could not, not yet.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 31, 2005)

He shook his head. "As I said he was in quite a bad state. Several men had him bound upon a horse and he looked as if he had been burned. That is all I can say. Was he indeed someone of import to you Olheri?" A concerned look remained upon his features.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

"Burned?" Her voice was almost inaudible, the color fading from her face. The ring had been burned...Sullan had said it had looked to be burned... "I..." She swallowed, trying to clear her mind. "My brother... He is what I have been...am, looking for." Her eye fell to her drink, her hunger forgotten. "I am sorry, it would seem that some fresh air would be good. I...Do you mind if I ask that we talk outside?" There were enough people in the room now, she wanted somewhere a little quieter. Could this man truly have seen Duath? How could she be sure if he had or not? What could have happened?


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 1, 2005)

He stood up immediately and his chair slid out loudly as he did. She rose from her seat as well and without a word the two made their way out of the Inn. She took him to the far side of the porch away from the pipe smokers and sat down upon a rocking bench that faced outward from the porch. He sat aside her and put his hands in his lap as he spoke, " I gather he is someone that you care about greatly. He was still alive last I saw Olheri so that is something. I don't know who those men were that had him in chains however, they did trade me a trinket for the last of my pipe weed, so I probably would remember what they looked like If I saw them." He gave her a reassuring look.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 1, 2005)

Thought the evening breeze held a slight chill, that was not why she shivered. It was a little while before she could really say anything, something he just said sinking in. "A trinket? What was it?" Her fingers played with and twisted the edge of her cape. The light color of her face making her eyes look larger; nearly blank, they shifted from the soft cloak to his face.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

He shrugged and replied, "Just some little green stone half charred that I could tell. I traded Sullan the merchant for it." He looked into her eyes and smiled. "Have you met him?" he said. "A very strange man I think." He shook his head and looked again at the men smoking just yards away.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

She moaned slightly. "I know of him... and it would seem that we have both been cheated out of something. What did you get for such a stone?" Her eyes locked on his. She knew that the elf he had seen must have been her brother, there was no other way the men would have had his ring. Why had she not gotten here earlier?! She wished there was some way she could be sure about trusting this man, he would be a great help if only she could.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

A slight blush came to his face at her question and he looked down. "Well, he offered me companionship for the evening. I thought it an interesting proposal since I did not plan on staying here more then a few days. The company of a woman is always worth alot to me when it occurs, which is not very often." He looked at her now. "Does this upset you?" He scratched his head somewhat confused.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

Her gaze went back to where her hands were now folded in her lap. "it is not a surprise... but," she stopped a moment, "what you traded was something that I have been trying to find." Saddened eyes looked back up at him. "That stone was something that belonged to my brother. I have tried to get it back, but... Sullan asked for more then I could pay." Her voice held a cold note to it, she would love to know a way to get hold of what was her's. An idea came to her, a spark showing in her dark eyes. "Is there some way I know I could trust you? I could use some help and you seem to know your way around this place."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

He tilted his head at her. "Trust? I find that to be a difficult thing to give these days. I do not wish any trouble either. So you may have to tell me more if you wish my help with whatever it is you want. I am really only interested in a nice evening with you, but I can see that that is not going to happen now. I would be lying if I said that I am not dissapointed, I am."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

Her face went blank for a moment, then softened with a blushed smile. "Oh, I am sorry. I had not thought..." She stopped, biting her lip. "Yes, I could tell you more, but it would seem that I had forgotten your invitation. It has been a little while, perhaps things have calmed down in there by now..." She looked to be slightly confused but had made up her mind. If she would hear anything that could help, Daranovo would be her best bet so far. And she had not forgotten what had been asked in trade for a chance at getting the stone back.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

He was now very confused and just smiled to his ignorance. "Ok..and so?" He gestured to her for more information.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

Olheri turned where she sat, placing on foot up under the knee of her other leg and resting her back in the corner of the bench. With the cloak draped lightly over her, she let herself relax a little and watched Daranavo's face as she spoke. "The stone was Duath's, my brother's. It was given to him as a gift from our parents and he always kept it with him. I have the twin, though mine is part of a charm that I have lost the chain to." Her hand strayed to where a necklace would have hung. "I have been looking for my brother for almost a year now...he left with no sign and without telling anyone what he was doing. I felt that he must be found but none would help. That is why no one travels with me; they knew not of my leaving, though I thought to write a letter for my mother. I do not want to face returning without news, if I must go back without him."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

He gave her a sidelong glance. "So, if...the stone...is your...brothers, then...it rightfully belongs to him if he still lives I think. But...what does this have to do with needing my help? Sullan seemed an honest man, I bet he would part with it if your brother claims the stone and I told you all that I know of where I last saw him a few days ago. What do you want me to do now?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 2, 2005)

"Do you not remember what the men looked like? You are the only one that has given me any clue that Duath may yet be alive. Could you not help me find him?" The blue eyes looked into his; a begging and hopeful look mixed with a flicker of light. "I can not promise much now, but it may be worth your time."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 6, 2005)

He did not look away when she spoke to him. He now wondered how he got himself into this. "Well perhaps I could remember what they looked like if I saw those men again but I have no aspirations to return to that Inn. I must move on soon. I realize you want to find your brother but it would really take me out of my way to go back there. I'm sorry." He wanted to look away from her face but, for some reason, he could not.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 6, 2005)

"But did you not say that your road is your own right now? Please, is there some way you could help?" One upturned hand reached out slightly. "If you have indeed seen these men, then I trust that you would know them if you were to cross paths again. But if you are sure that you can not help..." Her voice faded; she waited silently, not taking her eyes from his.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

She knew exactly what she had done. Already she saw his barriers breaking down. The conflict within him almost made his mouth tremble. He shook his head no but he said, "Very well, I will go with you but I'm not going to get into a fight, I'm going so you can speak to him. I'll have your word that we will not do any killing to get him released." He gave her a piercing look.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

"You have my word, sir. Though I can only hope that they will agree to the same." Her gaze was steady; a slight curve coming to the corner of her mouth. Her eyes almost glowed now; hope, triumph and sadness touched by the soft evening light. She held out her hand, trying to keep it from shaking; her mind calming when a twang of hunger reminded her that they had not yet eaten.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

His stomach growled loudly and he patted it and laughed. "Hmm, it must be time for supper. I can not allow you to keep me from a good meal any longer. I have purchased your company for the evening even though I doubt you agreed to such, however..." An evilish grin came over him and he snatched her up with his arms. He hefted her up onto his shoulder and held the backs of her legs. He strided back into the Inn and he hoped this would embarrass her. Though she pounded furiously on his back in protest he enjoyed every moment of it. A man sat at his table with an ale. Daranavo looked down at him and said. "Your sitting in my seat." The man gulped loudly and scurried up out of the chair and back to another table. Daranavo lowered her down and expected a violent rebuttle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

Furiously brushing the dark hair away from her red face, she glared up at him. "I was hopping for a hand shake! Not to be treated as some traveler's pack! It is a good thing you have agreed to help or I would not be so willing to put up with your...your..." She let out a huff of air and drew her lips into a tight line.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

He grunted, "Oh the evening is far from over miss, and I expect to be well payed for my services." He gave her a wink and gestured toward the bar. "Now be a good girl and fetch us some ale eh?" He turned her toward the bar and sent her off with a swat on her behind then sat down in his chair. He felt that if he kept this up long enough, she would not want his help.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

Why was she putting up with this?! She walked to the bar with a smooth, graceful step; her eyes cold as she ordered the drinks, an idea forming in her mind. '_Far from over?! We shall see about that!_' When the drinks were set on the bar, a slight movement went unnoticed as she replaced a tiny pouch and picked up the mugs. 

Both mugs were placed in the center of the table before she sat down across from Daranavo. Her dark blue eyes were narrowed, her pose stiff with embarrassment and a desire to be elsewhere. A deep breath calmed her a little and she reached for one of the cups.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

He looked at her dissapointedly as she sat down. "What, no beef?" He shook his head and picked up the mug closest to him. He tilted his head back, took a long drink then slammed it back down. "So Oliheri, what shall we talk about?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

A spark hid in her eyes as she took a drink of the cool ale. "Have you any tales? One might think that a soldier and traveler may have a _few_ things worth speaking of." Another drink and she leaded back in her seat; no one could be unaffected by the amount he had just had. She had only to wait now. The red was faded from her face and a small smile returned. "You have heard enough of my woes, let us find something else now. And if it is beef you want, you did not think to ask for _that_."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

He had a displeased look in his eyes and he had begun to feel light-headed. His vision began to blur. He looked at her in disbelief and he quickly dipped his fingers into the ale. He rubbed his moist fingers together and felt a few non-dissolved granduals. He felt the room spin and looked over at her. He saw double and mummbled something very distasteful about her before his head hit the table.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: DuneDain Inn (It wasn't suppose to be THAT strong!  )*

A sigh broke past her lips; she should not have used that much. Wishing she did not need help, she waved to the bar man who came over with a questioning look. "Please sir, it would seem that my friend has need of a room. Can you help me?" Her voice was slightly teasing but with a honest note of concern. He nodded and she helped him lift the sleeping from; she placed her arm around Daranavo's strong waist while his arms were pulled around their necks and they supported him from ether side. 

They had set him on the bed, Olheri paid for the room and a little extra for the help before being left in the half dark of the little space. She found a pillow and sat on the floor next to the bed thinking it best to be sure Daranavo was alright. She fingered the little pouch of sleeping powder; he would be fine by morning, a good nights rest was all he would suffer from. 

This could be her only opportunity to get at the blade, but she wanted his help also. Her head leaned lightly on the edge of the mattress, her mind giving her plenty to think over. '_Oh, Olheri, such a foolish thing. Why did I use so much?! He would be right to never trust me now..._' She sat in silence, trying to think what she should do now...or, what she should have done. 

She had put the drug in both drinks; why had she let herself use so much?! It was good she had only had a little... As she lost the fight to keep her eyes open, a tear ran down her warm cheek; maybe she could just leave...it would not be the first time... The shadows spun for a moment as her head sank on to her shoulder and her thoughts vanished into dreams.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 13, 2005)

He opened his eyes and the ceiling spinned in his vision. He brought his hands to his head to try and sooth the pounding. After a few moments his vision cleared and he looked about the room. Seated near to him slumped back in a chair was Olheri. She was sleeping. He became angry when he remembered what he thought she did. The betrayal along with his pounding head forced him to lash out in an ungentlemenlike manner. With a closed fist he punched her in the side of the jaw. The blow sent her rolling out of the chair onto the floor. Daranavo sat up quickly and moaned to the ache in his head and neck.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 13, 2005)

The limp form crashed to the ground; unconscious in sleep and now from the blow. Only after a few long moments did she show any sign of waking up. A gasp turned into a moan and then silent tears. It was hard to move as she tried to curl up, pulling her knees to her chest and hiding her face. She did not want to be hurt but she knew better then to expect him to not be angered by what she had done. Swallowing and trying to speak, a whispered plea was repeated with only a little more volume. "I am sorry... please. I... I did not think... I am sorry..."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 13, 2005)

He rubbed the back of his neck, "You best explain yourself woman, I have no patience for this." His words bit at her like a stinging swarm.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 13, 2005)

A shaking hand went to her face, the flesh hot and painful as her fingers brushed away even the softest hairs that fell across the bruise. She forced her breathing to calm, though it was still raged. Her eyes stayed closed as she tried to sit up and lean her spinning head on the arm of the chair; a small trickle of blood showing at the edge of her mouth. "I am sorry, I should not have done that to you." Her voice was finally calming; she wanted to push everything out of her mind, nothing was going to do her much good now. 

"It was in both drinks, yours and mine. I did not think I had used so much; an elf I may be, but no more then a young fool. I have no right to ask you for help now, perhaps you can not even forgive me..." Blurred eyes blinked open slightly; stunning blue now tinted with red. She would not look at Daranavo as she lightly tossed the little pouch of the sleeping powder away from where she sat; her empty gaze falling to the soft fabric of her shoes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 23, 2005)

Breathing in deeply, Olhire slowly pushed herself up and stood with her arms limply at her sides and her head bowed letting the long hair fall around and hide part of her face. "Let me leave and try to forget all of this or speak and and I will listen." She let no tear fall as she waited; the silence frightening her more then what he might say. She forced her feet to stay where they were but she wanted to vanish; wanted to run and not have to look back. Maybe someone else could yet help her... Maybe it was too late now.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 27, 2005)

He rose to his feet quickly and in one fluid motion, he grabbed the back of her with his right hand, and violently turned her around with his left. With his hands on her shoulders he shook her once and held her against the closed door. His face showed anger and confusion. "Who are you really, and what really do you want of me...no more games."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

Eyes shut tight and trying not to show her fear, she nodded only once. "Truly my name _is_ Olheri. I must try to find my brother..." She paused, taking in a slightly shaky breath. "He was to be placed in charge of everything. We are the last of a fading people." Only one tear escaped her to make it's way down her cheek.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 27, 2005)

"Why me then? Are you so desperate? I give you information yet you show no graditude but to drug me for what purpose I do not know." He shook his head and thought a moment. "Perhaps I should take my payment right now before I do more for you." With that, he pressed his lips to hers and kissed her deeply." He let go of her shoulders and expected her to recoil.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

She trembled lightly, tears braking free as his lips had pressed strongly to hers. As he released her she took in a quick breathe to speak but her voice wouldn't work at first. "I... I was angry... you made a show of me... did I not say I was sorry?" The wall was all that now held her to he feet, her back pressed against the cold wood and her head spinning dizzily from everything that had happened. Her voice was almost pleading as she continued. "I know not where to look anymore. It has been too long since I have heard or found anything... Let me leave and you will never have to see my face again." A shaking hand went to brush the tears from closed eyes and a slightly reddened face.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 27, 2005)

He leaned back slightly and a stern look came to his face. "Oh no, I think you know far too much about me for me to let you go. I will help you free your brother and I will kill If it comes to that to free him. But you must promise me a few things first."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 27, 2005)

'_Had he just said that? He would now be willing to kill?, he would really help?_' Blue eyes opened to look up at him. "I can make promises..." Thoughts of what he might mean crowded her mind, some only sightly better then others. What would he ask, would she yet lose his help for not being able to answer him? The hand that had brushed away the tears went again to the bruise on her jaw, sending a shiver down her spine.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 27, 2005)

"First, you will promise never to betray me or lie to me again. This you must swear on the life of your brother." He saw that she had paused to think about his words. He became angry and grabbed her again about the shoulders and shook her once. "Swear it!" He said in a demanding tone.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 29, 2005)

Olheri had listened carefully to his words, trying to think if there may be a way out, but growing impatient he took hold of her and she flinched as the back of her head hit against the wall. Her eyes fell shut as grief and hunger washed over her; her shoulders fell and her head sank. Slowly raising one hand, she pressed it against his chest. She knew she couldn't push him away but wanted him to at least stop hurting her. When at last she could speak, her voice was no more then a strangely calm whisper. "I swear it."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 29, 2005)

He released her, straightened and turned his back to her. "Next, you will have to help me with something here and now. Quite a fair trade for what I would do for you to free your brother. Also, I do not wish to be left holding the bag so to speak when you do get what you want. I will need some sign of truth that you will not do this and leave me to face the hornets after their nest has been disturbed. It must be a convincing sign for I already do not trust you."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 29, 2005)

He missed the slight movement as his back was turned to her. One hand clung to where the little pouch was hidden in her cloak. The one thing she had, she had only spoken a little of it the night before... Bringing out the pouch, she opened it and let the little charm fall into her hand. Holding it tightly to her heart, she tried to think if there might be something else. '_No, I told him about it. He would know if I tried anything else._' Breathing in slowly, she let her closed hand fall before speaking. "Do you remember what I said about that stone you traded?" Saddened eyes looked up to what could be seen of his face; though still shaking, she was starting to clear her thoughts and regain her composure.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 30, 2005)

"I do indeed." He said as he turned and faced her now. He looked down to her hands and saw what she was holding. "What of it?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 30, 2005)

"You remember my saying that I keep the twin then." Slowly, regretfully, Olheri raised her closed hand and forced her fingers to open enough to let the light dance on the silver and green of the little piece.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 3, 2005)

Daranavo stroked his beard as he looked at the trinket. "Ah, so it is true, there are more of those stones." He looked up at her and held out his hand. "I think that this will be sufficient to assure your trust. Considering how important it appears to be to you." He let his eyes drift across her form. "However, as for payment, it does not interest me."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 3, 2005)

Olheri couldn't hold back the slight shudder as she held the charm over his waiting hand; her eyes changed green and back to the beep blue in an instant as the she let the stone fall from her grasp. "Every moment wasted could bring my brother closer to death. You have my word I will not betray you, can we not go look for him now?" She didn't care if he had caught the flash of her eyes or not, her mind was set though she wished it could have been another way.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 3, 2005)

"We shall leave shortly." He reached into his pocket and at the same time he let go of the trinket, he produced 3 silver coins to her. "Give these to the stable boy and have him ready our horses. Full tack for 5 days." Olheri looked at him as if she wanted to say something. Getting a little annoyed he barked at her as he opened the door and shoved her out of his room. "Well get a move on."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 3, 2005)

Slightly confused but glad to be out of the room, she reached around and pulled up the hood of the cloak and brought her long hair over her shoulder to try hiding the bruise. Walking silently down the hall and into the main room, hunger hit her at the sight and smell of the foods being brought out to other guests. Trying not to draw attention, she forced herself to keep going tell she found her way to the stable and had done what was asked. The coins were paid and the boy ran off to set to work.

Olheri watched only for a little while before wandering back in to look for something to eat. '_If that Daranvo lets my stone out of his grasp...it will be his last mistake about me._' Knowing she would have spoken; her mind clearing further as she had time to breath, Olheri would have said something about this had he not pushed her out. 

She took in the scent of the hot bread and pulled a single silver coin out to weigh it in her hand. How much it could buy she didn't know, but hopped it would at least be enough to settle her hunger.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 7, 2005)

Daranavo packed his belongings quickly. He came down the stairs and saw her eating. He came up to her and sat down next to her. He set down his bag and helped himself to some of her bread. He spoke in a hushed tone. "That man over there near the bar. Don't look at him. He has been following me I think. I remember seeing him at the last Inn I visited and then again near Sullan's place. I will not have him tailing me any longer. This is where you come in. When I leave for the stable, you will wait until he follows after me. I shall go into the stable and circle back around out the back. I want you to get his attention just outside the stable and I shall do the rest. I won't assume I need to ask you." He coughed once and picked up his bag before he head out the door. After a minute, the man he mentioned at the bar headed out after him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 7, 2005)

She had listened, her face nearly blank as he left, having taken a good bit of the bread. '_Well. At least he will not be too hungry now..._’ She thought in silence; ‘_He has seen me act, he knows I could do that much... What have you gotten your self into now?_' Olheri leaned on the table, shaking her head and using the motion to see the man out of the corner of her eye. Nothing about him really looked out of place, but only shortly after Daranavo had walked out, the man left whatever he had been drinking and followed through the door. 

Careful she got up and walked out after him. He was just ahead and nearly to the stable now. If she was to keep his attention, something would have to be done and done well. Pulling in a deep breath, she caught up to him just as he was about to enter. “Please sir, can you help me?” He turned to see who this could be, his gaze drifting over her and landing on the bruise before being caught by shining blue eyes. Time seemed to creep by as she held her thoughts, waiting. ‘_Any time... keep him off guard._’ Taking another step, she stood only a few feet from him now. “I am looking for something... Can you help?”


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 13, 2005)

The man whirled around and at first, he had a look of alarm on his face. Though, quickly, he settled and gave her a nod. "Ah, well, miss, what is it.." His expression changed. "Wait, I know you. Your he woman who spoke to Sullan." He suinted his eyes and his body language became wary. "What is it you want of me?" Out of the corner of her eye, she could see a shadowy form approach the man from behind.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 13, 2005)

"I was wondering if you could help me." She repeated, her voice clear and eyes not moving from his face. "I am trying to find a dagger, the blade has fine script running along it and there is a blue stone set in the hilt. I had it only a little while ago but can not find it now. Might you have seen it?" No such blade had ever been hers, but having seen something like it she knew it would be better then trying something else.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 13, 2005)

At that moment, a blade swished near the man's neck right in front of her. Something warm and wet hit her in the face and stung her eye The man's head arched back and he fell backward. When she wiped her face, she could smell the salty odor of fresh blood. Daranavo stood behind the fallen man and bent down to grab up his cloak. He lifted him at the shoulder and began to drag his body backwards. "Get to your horse, why do you stand there like a statue." He continued toward the treeline near the stables.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 13, 2005)

Just that simple... just that fast. She had helped kill a man... Olheri looked at the blood on her hand, then breathed in and looked up to where Daranavo was dragging the body out of view. No words came to mind and she simply nodded and walked in to find the horses ready to go.


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 14, 2005)

As Olheri mounted, she saw Gaidon, a large dark brown gelding, begin to move with no sound of call or mark of direction. He moved out the stable door and simply stopped. She saw Daranavo mount him swiftly and take the reigns. He whispered to her, "Olheri, you ready?" before he moved from her sight and she could hear light hoof falls on the ground.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 17, 2005)

*Is white rare? Is that alright? I like it, hope it works. *

Having easily washed the mess from her hand and mounted a fine, white creature, her fingers ran along the strong, arched neck and brushed through the thick, soft main as she took hold of the rains. "Come Venesse. Let us follow. No showing off though my girl, not now." A small curve came to the edge of her lips and a tiny sparkle lit Olheri's eyes as they moved silently to keep up. 

The fresh morning air and light movement tossed the ends of her hair around and she pulled the cloak better around herself. She though about it for a moment but decided to not bother with the hood as it was of no matter at this time. '_At least I may now have some help..._'


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 20, 2005)

They rode single file. Her eyes guided them true upon the road and he did not speak to her except when she slowed down quicker then he could react. "Damnit woman, call a warning lest you have me atop of you...unless that is your intent." Though she could not see him, she knew he had a grin upon his face.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 21, 2005)

They had left so early that it would be a good while before first light. Olheri's eyes had worked over the ground ahead of them, the fading moonlight making it look as though they glowed softly; but now a split in the road had given her a reason to stop. 

"I am sorry master," her tone slightly teasing, "but should you not tell me where it is we are going? After all, are you not the one to know where to look?" She shifted her weight in the saddle to look back at him and brushed a stray lock of hair into place behind a slightly pointed ear. Eyes glittered as she waited, the little curve of a smile hidden in the darkness but heard lightly in her voice.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 2, 2005)

Daranavo scoffed at her. "Just follow the road until mid-day..I am sure you can manage that, can't you!" With that he slowed and came back in behind her horse, then let her stride ahead and left a few horse lengths between them. He did not wish to get thrown if she stopped again suddenly. 

The two rode for hours at a slow gallop. Olheri looked back once in a while to assure herself she was going in the right direction, however, she thought it odd that he would stay behind her. Perhaps he still did not trust her, and to that she could hardly blame him. However, Daranavo's lack of interest to their heading gave her all she needed to keep going. 

It had been about an hour when she realized that she had not looked back behind her in some time and the lack of hooves pounding against the soft dirt road suddenly came to her like a thunderbolt to the chest. She looked back behind her once more and saw nothing. Olheri stopped and pulled her horse around. She saw nothing. No horse, no Daranavo. She turned her horse again in indecision. _Where did he go? _She thought. She waited...and she waited. Several minutes passed and still nothing. At first, she thought, _Maybe he fell asleep and fell off his horse? _Though the idea of him getting hurt amused her slightly, she remembered that he was an accomplished rider and dismissed that. It was her second thought that came to her that she felt was much more likely. _The scoundrel has absconded with my Pendent! _Anger filled her mind and she reared her horse back down the road. Hooves thundering into the soft dirt as she headed back toward town. 

She rode hard until her horse began to falter and slowed to a walk. Each mile closer to town just made her more angrier and angrier. It was early evening when she arrived. She rode by the Inn first and did not see him. She rode all over town, finally arriving at *Sullan's store.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 15, 2005)

*Alright. Now then... back to the inn! *

((ooc- *pushes big red 'restart idea' button just to see what happens*))

Gray-blue eyes had seen it all happen. The girl had it coming. Ara sighed in disgust as she started to think what an end such a young looking thing could come to, but decided to think on other things. She ordered a drink and leaned back, grudgingly enjoying the quiet inn.


----------



## Halasían (May 19, 2021)

The old inn looked deserted and worse for wear as he rode up to the door. The rain was falling steadily, and the wind made the weather-worn sign swing awkwardly from one of its two hooks. The other had rusted and broke. He dismounted and gave his horse a pat as he stepped on the porch. He reached up and stopped the sign from moving as he tried to read the weather-worn words. _The Roadhouse_ was all he could make out on it, though there was some name that used to be on there. Turning to the large oak doors. Durian could see that one was slightly ajar. The hinges were rusty, but with a bit of a push, the door squeaked open wide enough to allow him to squeeze inside. 

He did his best to push the door back closed but it would jam with about a thumb-width of a gap. After looking at the second of the double doors, Durian could see that the hinges were well and truely rusted as water trickled down the frame. So he turned and walked into the common room. Inside was dusty, as if it was simply abandoned by the proprietor. He walked over to the bar and looked at the dust. He could hear water dripping onto the old well-worn wood floor in nomerous places with one particurlay noisy splashing over near the fireplace. Pulling out his flint out, Durian used his knife to kindle a candle that was laying on the hearth on its side. The dim light flickered to life and he considered lighting some of the other candles. After getting a few of them burning, he decided to try and light a fire to take the damp chill away from the place. There was still wood piled by the hearth, and even though some was wet and some was dry rotted, it was good enough to get a flame to grow from a small nub of a candle he pushed under the wood. Yes, he would stay here, at least until the rain passed.

Once the fire was burning hard with the scraps of bark and kindling, he used a few small logs to cover it before he went outside to tend to his horse. He led her around back to the decrepit stable, but he deemed it safe enough for her to shelter in for the rain was not going to let up any time soon. She settled into the old hay and he gave her a brush to allow the water to wash her some.

_”I will be back soon missy.”_

He said as he gave her some oats he carried before he went back inside the inn. The fire he had made was attempting to warm the place, and he moved a table close to the dry side of the hearth and righted a stool and sat down by it. Watching the flickering flame and listening to the constant drip of the rain leaking through the roof echoed through the empty room, and Durian leaned back against a beam by the window, feeling himself getting drowsy and drifting partially into a dream. 

The old oak whispered to him, hinting at many stories. There were strong Arnorian soldiers arguing over the impending division of Arnor, to relationships made and broken, to plots and plans of good and ill, to death and blood, to intense love and feelings. Durian felt their whispers, and he turned and slowly reached for the oak beam. A vision flashed in his mind when he set his hand on it. A fair maiden moving about the wood, her long raven hair swaying and wrapping about her. She turned and looked at him and smiled... 

Durian straightened up and blinked his eyes, standing up as he had a hard time gaining his breath. He set back down on the hearth as he felt strange, and though it was only a moment, the vision seared itself into him. He again stood and stepped back over to the beam where he saw a slight glow. There on the beam was carved finely as if an Elven craftsman had worked it, a heart with the names Halrohir and Lonannuniel. His fingers came up to it but hesitated. He touched the name Halrohir and saw a brief vision of a handsome Dunedain ranger. When he moved his finger to the name Lonannuniel, a beautiful Elf maiden flashed in his mind. But she was not the same as the one he had seen earlier. When he placed his finger on the heart, he saw the two people very much in love getting married. He retreated his hand from it and could see the glow where he had touched it had faded some.

He stared at it for a time until a loud pop from the fire broke his thoughts. An orange ember shot out and it bounced across the floor. Durian quickly stepped over and ground it out with his boot. With his movement away from the beam, the visions faded in intensity in his mind and only became a vague memory. He decided to rummage around the place especially behind the bar to see if there was anything drinkable. There were a few bottles of wine still sealed, and a firkin of ale that seemed to have not leaked. He pounded the tap into the firkin and tried some of it. A heavy stout, smooth and very well aged. He looked for a tankard and found one that was turned upside down but was not broken. He tipped the firkin to fill it.

_"This will do nicely."_

he said and walked back over by the fire. He sat on the hearth and leaned his back against the stones to the side of the fire. Sipping his ale, he sat and listened to the rain on the roof and the leak and its continuous dripping, along with the sound of the fire next to him...


----------



## Olorgando (May 20, 2021)

What ... ? Oops, sorry, RPG ... 😬


----------



## Halasían (May 27, 2021)

When some old drunk staggered in, he seemed bewildered. Durian looked at him and grinned. He wasn't much for conversation as he apologised and walked back out into the rain. Durian walked over and did his best to shut the door again before returning to his ale by the fire.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 27, 2021)

Just before the door shut, he thought to spy a swarthy, squint-eyed face, leering at him from under the trees across the road.

"No," he muttered to himself. "It must have been my imagination. No one could be that ugly."


----------



## Ealdwyn (May 28, 2021)

Just the same, he knew that agents of the Enemy took many forms: some fair, some foul.
Despite the remoteness of the inn, he would not be so foolish as to lower his guard tonight. He would sleep with his sword close at hand.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 8, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Just before the door shut, he thought to spy a swarthy, squint-eyed face, leering at him from under the trees across the road.
> 
> "No," he muttered to himself. "It must have been my imagination. No one could be that ugly."


"Hmm.... pretty sure I saw that guy pawing through the garbage behind the Prancing Pony a while back." Durian said to himself, deciding to load up the only other still-sealed firkin he could find and slip out the back through the kitchen. With the worst of the weather having moved on and both he and his horse having some rest, Durian would ride north in hopes of finding that elusive Rhuadurian that left him messages...


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 13, 2021)

"Identify yourself!", said a Ranger.


----------



## Ihsan997 (Oct 22, 2021)

Having sheltered in a nearby wood during the storm, Thade already found himself somewhat rested, if uncomfortable with the idea of water falling from the sky. The Eastern Dwarf pulled a thick bearskin cloak around him as he led his two mounts, a chestnut pony with a saddle and a small donkey bearing his belongings, into the muddy soil between the Roadhouse stables and the tree line.

He was soon halted in his tracks by two interlopers. The first, a man who seemed he might be from the Dunedain community, exited the abandoned building and moved toward the stables. The second, another human whom Thade couldn’t see, gave an order for identification. Though prepared to defend himself, Thade remained aware of the fact that he was in another people’s homeland, and he stopped in his tracks in front of his animals, holding still save for a wiggle of his curly black mustache.


----------

